# Info Race Face Hose "INDY Pant"



## kukuk3000 (30. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Zusammen 
Vielleicht kann mir einer Helfen.
Also ich beabsichtige diese Hose zu kaufen aus folgendem Grund. Ich bin ein ganz jahres Biker also auch im Winter bei Schnee und Eis unterwegs. So Normalerweise habe ich eine Windstoper Hose als Ã¤usserste Schicht an, wenn es jetzt zum Sturz kommt nimmt meistens die Hose schaden. Ich muss also wieder nÃ¤hen. Da ich das alles nicht so toll finde habe ich mir gedacht ich ziehe Ã¼ber die Windstoperhose eine robuste Hose drÃ¼ber. Bei meiner suche bin ich schluss endlich bei der RF Indy angekommen, sie scheint all das zu bieten was ich mir wÃ¼nsche.
Infos zur Hose hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=50&dataentry=12

Diese Hose ist aus denselben Materialien gearbeitet wie die Indy-Shorts und bietet dieselben Hochleistungs-Features. Sie ist perfekt fÃ¼r kÃ¼hles Wetter oder wenn Sie mehr Schutz benÃ¶tigen.

330D Cordura bietet hervorragende Abriebfestigkeit

VerstÃ¤rkte Knie mit 500D Cordura fÃ¼r hochfesten Schutz.

GroÃzÃ¼giger Schnitt bietet Platz fÃ¼r Protektoren.

ReiÃverschlÃ¼sse an den Beinen erleichtern das Anlegen und Justieren von Protektoren.

Klettverschluss unten am Hosenbein verhindert, dass sich die Hose in der Kette verfÃ¤ngt.

55 cm lange BelÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen in jedem Bein bieten unÃ¼bertroffenen Luftdurchsatz.

âSuperflyâ Verschlusssystem mit Eingriff ist fein einstellbar.

CGS (Crotch Gusset System) verhindert, dass die Hose sich am Sattel verfÃ¤ngt.

So nun wÃ¼rde ich noch gerne wissen wie lange die Hosenbeine und der Umfang bei folgenden grÃ¶ssen ist : "L" und "XL"


----------



## Osti (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich würde die Hose auf jeden Fall anprobieren! Mir hat sie weder in M noch in L so richtig gepasst. 

Habe mir dann die Aquanot geholt, die ist zwar nicht so strapazierfähig, passt jedoch...

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc T. (30. Oktober 2004)

HI,

habe die Auqanot gerade da, finde sie ziemlich genial, allerdings ist sie ja als Regenhose konzipiert und ich frage mich ob das Netzfutter nicht unangenehm reibt beim Pedalieren bergauf. Wie ist deine Erfahrung?

Danke und Gruss,
Marc

P.S. bei 1.80m, schmaler Figur und langen Beinen passt sie in M zu 98% perfekt


----------



## Osti (30. Oktober 2004)

Marc T. schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> habe die Auqanot gerade da, finde sie ziemlich genial, allerdings ist sie ja als Regenhose konzipiert und ich frage mich ob das Netzfutter nicht unangenehm reibt beim Pedalieren bergauf. Wie ist deine Erfahrung?
> 
> ...




frag mich morgen noch mal   

hab sie auch erst seit nen paar Tagen und werd sie morgen mal bei ner Tour einweihen. 
Wollte zwar am Anfang keine Regenhose, aber durch den etwas dünneren Stoff und das Innenfutter saß sie weit besser als die Indy. Zudem hat sie ähnliche Features z.B. dass man die Hosenbeine bis oben aufmachen kann, sie hat reichlich Platz für Protektoren, lässt sich oben am Bund und unten an den Beinen in der Weite verstellen. Dass sie zudem noch verschwisste Nähte hat seh ich als zusätzliches Goodie. 

Morgen gibts nen Praxis-Bericht,

Osti


----------



## dantist (21. November 2004)

Hat jetzt jemand eigentlich Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose gemacht? Ein kurzer Bericht wäre ganz nett.

Und weiss jemand einen Onlineshop (am besten in D) der diese Hose im Sortiment hat? (Hibike hat sie in Grösse M nicht an Lager) Oder kann man eigentlich als Privatperson bei Bikeaction auch bestellen, ich habe gesehen, die haben einen Onlineshop auf Ihrer Seite.

@ kuku3000: Oder wo hattest du vor diese Hose zu kaufen, in der Schweiz soll die ja gar noch nicht lieferbar sein? (Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren  )


----------



## kukuk3000 (21. November 2004)

Also bei bikeaction kannst du auch als privatperson bestellen, die preise dort im shop sind ja die uvp für endkunden.
einen anderen shop als hibike habe ich nicht gefunden auch google com und die amerikanischen shops waren nicht hilfreich (ein freund weilt noch so für ca 1-2 monate in usa, hätte es mir also mitbringen können).
wenn du sie in der schweiz kaufst, wäre ich sehr gespannt was die hier bei uns kosten werden? wohl mal wieder erheblich mehr, eigentlich wie immer und bei allem (ok ausnahmen gibt es auch wie assos hosen)

also ich werde am ende die hose bei hibike in schwarz grösse xl bestellen bin halt 193 gross und auch nicht der leichteste. und dazu noch diverse andere sachen es soll sich ja lohnen, wegen dem porto und den gebühren. warte aber noch bis nächsten sonntag und schaue mal was es im weihnachtsflyer so für angebote gibt, sonst ärgere ich mich nur noch

gruss florian


----------



## Marc T. (21. November 2004)

www.mountainbikes.net

dort gibts sie auf alle Fälle, direkt bei bikeaction ebenfalls, habe ich schon gemacht und die Jungs sind superschnell!

Gruss Marc


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2004)

Die Hose ist absolut Top!!! Perfekter sitz, man bleibt nicht am Sattel hängen und sieht auch noch gut aus!Ich habs sie jetzt seid ca. nem Monat und keinerlei probs.
Trage sie jetzt auch bei diesen Temp. Lange unterhose, Protektoren und die Indy Pant drüber. 

Aber auf jeden Fall anprobieren die größen bei Race Face fallen irgendwie komisch aus.

In der Indy hab ich L und in der Session Pant XL


----------



## dantist (22. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Tönt ja sehr viel versprechend, diese Hose.

@kukuk3000: in der Schweiz kostet diese Hose laut Importeur CHF 199.- ist aber erst im März 05 lieferbar...   

@ Mark T: bei www.mountainbikes.net konnte ich die Indy Pant aber nicht entdecken, die hatten nur andere Race Face Hosen im Programm - hast du mal einen Direktlink?


----------



## kukuk3000 (22. November 2004)

@guuuude
könntest du nicht mal die Beinlänge und den Umfang deiner Indyhose (L) messen und hier posten.
Weil wir hier in der Schweizer müssen ja noch bis März 2005 warten bis wir diese Hose anprobieren könnten. Allerdings würde ich mir da schon wieder gedanken über eine neue kurze Hose machen.

@dantist
Danke für die Infos, hätte mir vorstellen können das die hose durchaus teurer sein wird, denn eine vergleichbare Fox kostet ca 250 Fr. Was überlegt sich den der Imorteur eine Hose der Herbst/Winter Kollektion erst im März ins Programm aufzunehmen?


----------



## Osti (22. November 2004)

Osti schrieb:
			
		

> frag mich morgen noch mal
> 
> hab sie auch erst seit nen paar Tagen und werd sie morgen mal bei ner Tour einweihen.
> Wollte zwar am Anfang keine Regenhose, aber durch den etwas dünneren Stoff und das Innenfutter saß sie weit besser als die Indy. Zudem hat sie ähnliche Features z.B. dass man die Hosenbeine bis oben aufmachen kann, sie hat reichlich Platz für Protektoren, lässt sich oben am Bund und unten an den Beinen in der Weite verstellen. Dass sie zudem noch verschwisste Nähte hat seh ich als zusätzliches Goodie.
> ...



so, habe die Hose jetzt mal bei richtigem Mistwetter getestet. Sitzt beim Fahren herrvorragend. Wenn die Hose einmal richtig durchgeschitzt ist, ist sie auch nicht mehr so knitterig und recht angenehm zu tragen. Nässe kam von aussen keine durch. Wenn man ordentlich schwitzt, wird sie aber auch von innen etwas feucht. Nicht so stark, wie bei meinen alten Regenhosen, aber trotzdem nicht ganz vermeidbar. Eine dünne lange Hose für drunter ist dann wohl empfehlenswert, sonst klebts nen bißchen an den Beinen. Alles in allem bin ich aber sehr zufrieden.

Osti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.V. (22. November 2004)

Hi,

so weit ich weiß ist die Hose identlisch mit der Roach Indy Pant (nur der Name ist anders). Habe sie von chainreaction in Gr 36. Paßt sehr gut und taugt auch für kühleres Wetter. Protektoren passen auch drunter. Bin 183cm lang.

Grüße

Hier der Link (59,99 STG sind z. Zt. ca 90 Euro)


----------



## T.V. (22. November 2004)

Hi,

so weit ich weiß ist die Hose identlisch mit der Roach Indy Pant (nur der Name ist anders). Habe sie von chainreaction in Gr 36. Paßt sehr gut und taugt auch für kühleres Wetter. Protektoren passen auch drunter. Bin 183cm lang.

Grüße

Hier der Link (59,99 STG sind z. Zt. ca 90 Euro)

Jetzt aber:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/viewproduct.asp?category=Pants&ModelID=4531


----------



## bang kenobi (22. November 2004)

hi...
geh ich recht in der annahme, dass man
bei lieferungen aus dem königreich nicht den zoll befürchten muss?
gruß max


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2004)

Also die Roach und die Race face sind exakt die selben Hosen!! Race Face macht bei vielen Sachen nur sein Label drauf und fertig!..

@kukuk3000 Klar könnte ich ;-)

Also Beinlänge ist 81 cm aus demSchritt gemessen. Der Umfang ist 84 cm.

Die Tsg Protektoren passen ohne Probleme drunter!! 

Am billigsten ist die Hose glaube im moment bei HiBike. Muss allerdings bestellt werden es sei den S passt


----------



## kukuk3000 (22. November 2004)

@guuuude
Vielen Dank, jetzt weiss ich das ich XL bestellen muss, da Länge und Umfang bei mir grösser sind

@T V Danke für den Tip die Hose wird so ja immer billiger. Ich galube ich bestelle auch in England vorallendingen wenn ich mir noch die T-Shirt Preise von denen anschaue. Wird dann nur etwas blöd wo ich mir dann die Handschuhe und so bestellen soll, da einzel Bestellungen in D meinstens keinen Sinn machen bei den Portokosten in die Schweiz


----------



## Stefan-S (24. November 2004)

@kukuk3000
Am günstigsten wäre es, wenn Du einen Bekannten in den USA hast, der die Hose für dich bestellen kann und Dir dann per Post zuschickt. Die gibt es dort für gute 70 US-Dollar. Beim guten Wechselkurs zurzeit, wäre das wahrscheinlich die günstigste Methode. Ist natürlich etwas umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kukuk3000 (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Zusammen
So ich habe mir aus England die Roach = RF bestellt, genau gesagt die "Roach Summer 04 Indy Pant XL 39" Black" 
und was soll ich sagen, es ist genau das was ich gesucht habe, die Hose passt gut, ist nicht zu dick und schützt die windstoper hose bei stürzen vor rissen.
Dazu habe ich mir auch noch ein langärmliges Shirt von Roach gekauft, so dass auch die windstopper JAcke, etwas geschützt ist.

Gruss
Florian


----------



## Wuudi (12. Januar 2007)

*aufwärm*

Auch das aktuelle Modell ist Top !





Im Vergleich zu der alten 2004er Hose noch um den Faktor 10 stylischer


----------



## dantist (29. September 2008)

@ wuudi: Ist deine Hose das 2007er Modell? Wieviele Taschen hat die?

Und weiss jemand schon, wie das 2009er Modell aussieht? Ist bei Chainreactioncycles gelistet, hat aber noch kein Bild.


----------



## Wuudi (29. September 2008)

Ja dürfte 2006/2007er Modell sein. Taschen hmmmmmmmm links, rechts, fertig glaub ich


----------



## dantist (29. September 2008)

Hat die auf der Seite keine Cargotaschen mehr? Ich habe das 2005er (?) Modell, da hat es die Seitentaschen noch. Leider passen mir diese nicht mehr und bin darum auf der Suche nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Wuudi (29. September 2008)

Müsst ich zuhause nachschauen ..... boh mein hirn ... 
oder doch ? links ?


----------



## dantist (29. September 2008)

Wäre nett, wenn du das machen könntest. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## roofrockrider (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Community,

meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Hose sind:

weiter schnitt, sieht gut aus, aber leider gar nicht Atmungsaktiv, die Hose ist von innnen klitschnass wenn ich vom biken komme und von außen trocken.
Muß man dann auf links umkrempeln das sie Trocken wird also nur bedingt weiter zu empfehlen.

Gruß aus Hannover Martin


----------

